# 100 Cherry Shrimp ... how much credit should a LFS offer?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I counted out 105 Cherry Shrimp of various juvenile sizes as I was changing containers this afternoon. I don't need them for my tank, so I figure I'll try to sell them to a LFS.

Any ideas what a shop would pay to a typical supplier? A year & a half ago, one of the close (now closed) LFSs was selling Cherry Shrimp for $5.99/per!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here in the Phoenix area, an LFS sells them for $2.99...they would give you 50% of that in store credit only.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, $150.00 isn't bad!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Call around first though. Some stores are real snobby and don't like to offer credit or anything.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

well it might not be a case of being snobby. put yourself in the fish store owner's shoes. if you usually don't have RCS in stock and suddenly you get 100 of them, it's going to take a while to clear the cherries out, which means less tank space for other, more marketable specimens

meanwhile, you find yourself minus $150.00, of which you will probably not see replenished for at least a month or two


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
the lfs' in San Diego area usually go the route of 1/3 credit.

erijnal, 
They are only out the $150 ($100-$200) if he turns around and buys something right away. I know I sat on my plant clipping credit for months until I recently bought a light fixture.

And I know it doesn't make the credit overly usable, but if it's a major concern, John can spread the shrimp out over a few different fish stores. It will take longer to get usable credit going, but maybe the credit can be transferrable and someone can "buy" his credit from him.

--Mike

p.s. two of the lfs down here sold cherries for $10 each last time they had them...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Also need to consider that credit takes into consideration the markup on the LFS's cost for the other goods. It's a better deal for them in the end this way.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

If you can't find any good prices around then I'll offer you 100 bucks plus shipping for the shrimp.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jersey...that's quite an offer 

I was going to suggest aquabid for lots of 25


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lol jersey i think i saw you bidding on a couple cherry shrimp from my friend the other day. either that or you were bidding on the bee shrimp, i forget. (the bees only went for 22 bucks! what a steal)


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

erijnal said:


> lol jersey i think i saw you bidding on a couple cherry shrimp from my friend the other day. either that or you were bidding on the bee shrimp, i forget. (the bees only went for 22 bucks! what a steal)


Yep, it was the BEE shrimp. My highest bid was 19 so I missed out, especially since I live next to AQUABOYAQUATICS so I never pay shipping. He just lets me pick up all the stuff which is pretty cool.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've worked in fish stores for the past 7 years, so I didn't tell you this  BUT... most stores do a 3-5x mark up on the wholesale price.

Cherry shrimp go for 3.99 each here. I'd hope for at least 130 in credit if I traded them in. A lot of stores here will give you 50% credit because when they get stuff from local people they don't have to pay for the cost of shipping or worry about large scale die offs.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Great insight…thanks!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

This all becomes moot, at least temporarily ...

I came home tonight to learn that the 3/4 of a Hikari algae wafer + 104 shrimp in one half gallon of water = 80% mortality after two days. 

I should've known better. I was going to trade them for credit tomorrow. Ugh.

Interesting to note that only smaller males lived. Looks like I'll put them in the general population. Ammonia (or whatever did the others in) "resistant" genes are too good to dismiss.

Did I say "ugh?"


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a bummer. I'm still willing to do a bit of genetic trade with you during the meeting.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Okay, sounds good. I promised Brian that I'd give him some for the demo tank. You can have a few, too.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll give him a couple of mine, too


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

John do you think my friend can buy some more off you if you have enough maybe like 10 if thats possible.


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

Gumby said:


> I've worked in fish stores for the past 7 years, so I didn't tell you this  BUT... most stores do a 3-5x mark up on the wholesale price.
> 
> Cherry shrimp go for 3.99 each here. I'd hope for at least 130 in credit if I traded them in. A lot of stores here will give you 50% credit because when they get stuff from local people they don't have to pay for the cost of shipping or worry about large scale die offs.


I owned a shop and can corraborate this. 3x for me was standard on most livestock. 3x on most merchandise and 1 dollar on dog and cat food.
Its hard for that amount of shrimp because they may have to sit on them for a while. They will definitely lose some and they are still liable if someone takes some home and kills them within whatever guarantee period they have. 
You may have better luck with a place that offers uncommon livestock. You might even see if they'll give you cash for them (.60 ea) or less. 
Call around for the better deal. Talk to a manager or owner.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

LFS credit is usually 1/2 of whatever they're selling it for. As for cash, it's usually 1/4 of selling price.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

guppy said:


> John do you think my friend can buy some more off you if you have enough maybe like 10 if thats possible.


I will check.


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

lol the LFS up in my neck of the woods want $12.50 EACH!


----------

